# [OT] How do you spell Coordinates



## Lord Ravinous

The spell check option is gone.


----------



## DerianCypher

*raises hand and waves it around* Teacher! Teacher! This post belongs in meta!!!


----------



## Lord Ravinous

ya know what, forget it, you could have spent less time telling me how to spell it instead of trying to be special. But it's what ever, thought could get some honest help. 

Frickin' kids


----------



## DerianCypher

Er.. sorry

I thought that you were just pointing out that the spell check was gone b/c you spelled it right.

DC


----------



## Lord Ravinous

oh, sorry bout that, and thanks for the confirmation of the spelling.


----------



## Dinkeldog

When I'm trying to check the spelling of a word, I go to either dictionary.com or m-w.com.  Both will give you near matches if you type in a non-word.


----------



## Crothian

Did you turn off the News Ticker?  I aske becasue that also turns off the Spellchecker.  I posted that in meta a few days ago.


----------



## Lord Ravinous

I typed in Spellcheck.com and it took me to an online dictionary, and thanks for the tip about the News Ticker, Ill try it.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Moved to Meta forum so that Morrus can check spell checker settings when he gets around to re-checking style sheets after taking care of everything else he's doing.


----------

